# Do you fart when you urinate?



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

Just for HPD 

Personally I do enjoy a good fart when I'm urinating, sometimes it relieves some extra pressure and lets the pee come out faster.

Then again I enjoy letting a good fart rip in general...


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 10, 2008)

how can you not?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

Someone's gotta go back to moderator school.


----------



## jack97 (Jul 10, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> :roll:




I got a good laugh from it. 



I'm interested in wether the restrooms for China's Olympics are going to be seat or floor stalls.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

This thread is in direct response to this post:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/31304-we-need-mrg-thread.html#post284413

I thought it was a worthwhile topic though...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Someone's gotta go back to moderator school.



They have a school for that?  I've just been winging it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 10, 2008)

I typical shoot for the trifecta......belch, crop dust and piss  :lol:   kinda like Frank in the Nakid Gun when the queen comes to town


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> They have a school for that?  I've just been winging it.


I need to sign up too!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Just for HPD
> 
> Personally I do enjoy a good fart when I'm urinating, sometimes it relieves some extra pressure and lets the pee come out faster.
> 
> Then again I enjoy letting a good fart rip in general...



You got me and it did make me laugh.:beer:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> You got me and it did make me laugh.:beer:



Mission accomplished, again.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I need to sign up too!



I hope it's not expensive, I'll have to submit an expense report to Greg.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 10, 2008)

What are you going to discuss next? The shart?


----------



## andyzee (Jul 10, 2008)

Only if it's in the shower.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 10, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Only if it's in the shower.


 
In keeping with the definition of "grey-water"!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> What are you going to discuss next? The shart?



I don't know, that might be going too far...


:lol:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 10, 2008)

from_the_NEK said:


> Yes!



We think alike I see :lol:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

This thread should indicate a bottom for AZ, which means were heading closer to ski season and the discourse will be more "stokish". That being said, ass burps while peeing is a natural. I also seem to spit into a urinal when peeing. I have no idea why.


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Just for HPD
> 
> Personally I do enjoy a good fart when I'm urinating, sometimes it relieves some extra pressure and lets the pee come out faster.
> 
> Then again I enjoy letting a good fart rip in general...


:blink:  I live with you and I still can't believe you posted this.  :blink:

Dude!  Get a hobby!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2008)

severine said:


> :blink:  I live with you and I still can't believe you posted this.  :blink:
> 
> Dude!  Get a hobby!



Don't bother trying to figure out this one Sev,  it's purely a Y chromosome thing.  You "double X" types couldn't possibily understand!     Similarly, us Y chromosomers will never be able to understand why you "double X'ers" need to go to the ladies room in packs while it's just 2nd nature for you!  :flame:


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> This thread should indicate a bottom for AZ, which means were heading closer to ski season and the discourse will be more "stokish".



Somehow Moe,  I'd bet that we'll be headed to new lows before it's time for the first tracks of the season in a few months!  




> That being said, ass burps while peeing is a natural. I also seem to spit into a urinal when peeing. I have no idea why.



Nothing wrong with that in my book


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Don't bother trying to figure out this one Sev,  it's purely a Y chromosome thing.  You "double X" types couldn't possibily understand!     Similarly, us Y chromosomers will never be able to understand why you "double X'ers" need to go to the ladies room in packs while it's just 2nd nature for you!  :flame:



Speaking from experience owning a bar/restaurant, the double XXers are real slobs in the bathroom. Almost all of em.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 10, 2008)

This is definitely a new low -----------------------let's see if we can get our collective heads outta r ass huh


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> This is definitely a new low -----------------------let's see if we can get our collective heads outta r ass huh



Considering that GSS and Marc haven't gotten involved really with this thread, I'd bet that there's still some life left to it and that it will head to places we can only dream about!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

The simo-fart/cough, fart/sneeze subthreads can't be too far behind.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 10, 2008)

I just hate it when I fart, just before I sit down to take a dump.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 10, 2008)

I'd be concerned if the converse be true.....you pee when you fart.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 10, 2008)

Ego boost while you fart and pee.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> The simo-fart/cough, fart/sneeze subthreads can't be too far behind.



not sure why, but this brings back memories as a kid doing sit ups in gym class.  it was a given that someone would inadvertently let one fly and just like that our sit up session would end in laughter


----------



## knuckledragger (Jul 10, 2008)

This brings to mind one thing; 
Skidmarks


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 10, 2008)

knuckledragger said:


> This brings to mind one thing;
> 
> Anal Retentive Behavior


----------



## mondeo (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes.

I also have trouble with farting while running. A little embarrassing at the gym on a treadmill.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Yes.
> 
> I also have trouble with farting while running. A little embarrassing at the gym on a treadmill.



If you've never run in a decent sized road race,  you'd be amazed at the amount of "gas powered" steps that happen in the 1st mile or so!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 10, 2008)

I can not allow myself to fart/pee at the same time.  You see, when I fart they are evil, extremely loud ones that shake a body.  Do this while peeing, and I spray the walls................


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 10, 2008)

severine said:


> :blink:  I live with you and I still can't believe you posted this.  :blink:
> 
> Dude!  Get a hobby!



I think he has one.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes..in Montana I was pissing in a trough at the Molly Brown in Bozeman and the cowboy next to me said,"Nice Push"...when I let one rip...lol


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2008)

I fart when I urinate, pee, poo, stand, sit, walk, run, jog, mountain-bike, road-bike, hike, lie-down, jump, leap, hop, skip, sashay, mosey, amble, glide, moonwalk, dance, Samba, Rhumba, Tango, Flamenco, break, pop, drive, sleep, eat, work on  the PC, watch TV, go to a movie, fornicate, copulate, masturbate, groove, dig, listen, talk, yell, shout, sing, hum, whistle, argue, debate, ponder, pontificate, dwell, sulk, pout, cry, weep, sob, bawl, laugh, chuckle, giggle, guffaw, snicker ,play baseball, football, basketball, soccer, foosball, pool, swim, ski, wakeboard, SCUBA dive, free-dive, cliff-dive, parasail, hanglide, parachute, put people on ignore lists, post on AZ, Fark, various other sites, surf the web, surf pr0n, chew gum.....


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 11, 2008)

Paul said:


> I fart when I urinate, pee, poo, stand, sit, walk, run, jog, mountain-bike, road-bike, hike, lie-down, jump, leap, hop, skip, sashay, mosey, amble, glide, moonwalk, dance, Samba, Rhumba, Tango, Flamenco, break, pop, drive, sleep, eat, work on  the PC, watch TV, go to a movie, fornicate, copulate, masturbate, groove, dig, listen, talk, yell, shout, sing, hum, whistle, argue, debate, ponder, pontificate, dwell, sulk, pout, cry, weep, sob, bawl, laugh, chuckle, giggle, guffaw, snicker ,play baseball, football, basketball, soccer, foosball, pool, swim, ski, wakeboard, SCUBA dive, free-dive, cliff-dive, parasail, hanglide, parachute, put people on ignore lists, post on AZ, Fark, various other sites, surf the web, surf pr0n, chew gum.....



x2 except sashay-ing. I never let a fart get in the way of that.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 12, 2008)

The ski jones is a terrible thing.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2009)

sometimes..


----------



## Glenn (Jun 9, 2009)

I did a lot in 2008...hoping to do the same in 2009.


----------



## Paul (Jun 9, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I did a lot in 2008...hoping to do the same in 2009.



But what are your specific Fart/Urination _goals_ for 2009?

/Maybe deserves a seperate thread?
//Slashies, just for Marc


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2009)

Paul said:


> But what are your specific Fart/Urination _goals_ for 2009?
> 
> /Maybe deserves a seperate thread?
> //Slashies, just for Marc



I should keep stats..


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 9, 2009)

Paul said:


> But what are your specific Fart/Urination _goals_ for 2009?



I want to improve my morning percentage, and reduce my premature release on the way to the toilet when I wake up.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 9, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I also seem to spit into a urinal when peeing. I have no idea why.


I do that also for the same reason.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2009)

I like bars and restaurants that have the sports sections above the urinal!!!!..one bar  NYC even has flatscreens inlayed in the wall..


----------



## Glenn (Jun 10, 2009)

Paul said:


> But what are your specific Fart/Urination _goals_ for 2009?
> 
> /Maybe deserves a seperate thread?
> //Slashies, just for Marc



Do they need to be in the S.M.A.R.T. format? I know people here really like that format.....:beer:


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 10, 2009)

i try not to.  if i do, it slows, and sometimes stops, the stream for some reason.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 10, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Do they need to be in the S.M.A.R.T. format? I know people here really like that format.....:beer:



For this application, I recommend the S.H.A.R.T format.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 10, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> For this application, I recommend the S.H.A.R.T format.



Smelly
Hot
Acrid
Reah
Tinkling


----------



## Marc (Jun 10, 2009)

Paul said:


> But what are your specific Fart/Urination _goals_ for 2009?
> 
> /Maybe deserves a seperate thread?
> //Slashies, just for Marc



Woooo...

Here's a farting deal... I have a real hard time farting while seated on a bike.  It just won't come out.  It's the best ass plug I've ever tried...


... forget I said that.


I always have to stand up on the bike and stop pedaling to fart.  Which is handy because that usually lets whomever is drafting behind me to get close enough to experience the full bouquet.


----------



## severine (Jun 10, 2009)

Remind me to never go biking with you, Marc.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 10, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Do they need to be in the S.M.A.R.T. format? I know people here really like that format.....:beer:





severine said:


> Remind me to never go biking with you, Marc.


+1


----------



## drjeff (Jun 10, 2009)

For some reason I keep feeling the need to fart everytime I click on this thread


----------



## SKidds (Jun 11, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Speaking from experience owning a bar/restaurant, the double XXers are real slobs in the bathroom. Almost all of em.


All of them, or is it a chicken and egg type thing?  Do they all hover over the seat, as opposed to sitting on it (with predictable results), beacuse they are all germophobic slobs and would do so regardless, or is the hover necessitated by a single slob who makes the seat unsittable?


----------

